# Never Winter Nights 2 - Kb Shortcuts



## 144 (Feb 3, 2007)

Hi,

I need the keyboard shortcuts for commands in NWN2 -

Also my characters attack the enemies when I want them to stick by me and attack according to my commands. I tried  broadcasting "follow me"... but its no use. This is my first time playing NWNs. I am becoming quite impatient abt it.

So any suggestions?


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

see the options(or like this) menu of the game, the Hotkeys are generally mentioned there.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Feb 3, 2007)

It is a RPG. Have you ever played RPG?.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 3, 2007)

Asking me?No.But If there exist hotkeys than they must be mentioned in the game itself


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 3, 2007)

in NWN 1 you could do it by assigining to "CONTROL" slot, or "SHIFT" slot.....or in the normal slot......i have been playing NWN 1 and all its expansion for 3 years now..., am planning to buy NWN 2 next month...., so it should be the same way...,

for more info about nwn please visit

*nwn2forums.bioware.com/forums/index.html

this is a dedicated forum for the beautiful game..., have fun playing mate...me envy of you...
*smilies.zx6r.info/lachen/567.gif


----------



## 144 (Feb 4, 2007)

Sorry guys.

I did not exit my game and check. Actually while playing the game, accessing the options dialog doesn't give access to the Keyboard controls. I have to exit the game and from the main menu, access the option button & then do it. Was dumb enough not to look at it. 

Anyways, Appreciate ur help guys.


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 4, 2007)

how is NWN 2 . . . ? i will try it in another month or so . till then its NWN 1 for me
__________
assign functions to hot keys mate . .  i liked it that way though . that can be done ingame itself .


----------



## 144 (Feb 6, 2007)

I did not play NWN 1. So I can't compare NWN 2 and NWN 1. As a RPG, I am enjoying it as much as I did SWKOTOR..


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 6, 2007)

you got to play NWN 1 . fantastic one . not like BG2 . BG 2 was die hard D @D rule , a rare class game . a class of its own .


----------



## faraaz (Feb 8, 2007)

NWN1...the original campaign sucked donkey genitals...custom mods made by the community and online multiplayer in Permanent Worlds was AWESOME though...best gaming I'd done in years!! This includes BG2 by the way.

As far as NWN2 is concerned...I'm liking it. Of course, I had 4 years to get used to NWN1 so this one is still a bit new, but from what I've played of it, its brilliant!


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Feb 8, 2007)

faraaz said:
			
		

> NWN1...the original campaign sucked donkey genitals


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 9, 2007)

i was not talking about OC . . look at the two expansions and infinite modules . they pack one hell a fun . though not up to the mark like BG 2. it still is the BEST where is stands . i liked OC though . i cant go on line with my mobile connection and play . this time i heard there is more story mode and importance to off line gaming .yoo hoo


----------



## faraaz (Feb 12, 2007)

@Rajasekharan: Well, with the resource hog that is NWN2...I dont know how online gaming will be, considering lags and stuff like that. Does anybody have any experience with this, so that they can comment??

And you liked the OC?? uh...why?


----------



## rajasekharan (Feb 12, 2007)

i liked the OC cause i played it before BG 2 . . but when i played BG 2 that all changed. but still i liked it cause it was better at that period of time .


----------

